
Show HN: Boolean Game – Created with AngularJS - adodo
http://booleangame.com
======
adodo
This is a makeover of a project I created 2 years ago. I decided to re-do it
using AngularJS instead of jQuery, and also cleaned up the logic so it is
smoother. Currently, the game has 34 levels which I think is way too hard for
a human to beat. If there's anyone who beat all 34 levels, I will consider
adding xor, nor, nand operators. Meanwhile, I'm preparing to make it into a
mobile app. Question: Android or iPhone first? PS: please let me know if you
find a bug and I will squash it ASAP.

